# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Что хотим, то и творим

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Что хотим, то и творим.* 
если вы считаете, что ваш оригинальный рецепт не подходит ни к одной теме, то милости просим сюда.

05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## marina 64

*Скумбрия фаршированная, запечёная в фольге*
[IMG]http://*********org/1940080.jpg[/IMG]   IMG_4677.jpg
Скумбрию выпотрошить. Разрезать по спинке, удалить внутренности, сам хребет можно оставить и раскрыть её. Приготовить начинку: зелень петрушки, укропа, зелёного лука с головками, немного чеснока мелко нарезать, можно добавить кусочек сливочного масла. Посолить, поперчить и хорошо перемешать. 
Приготовить соус: подсолнечное масло смешать с бальзамическим уксусом, добавить сок одного лимона, всё поперчить и перемешать.
На каждую рыбину уложить начинку и сложить её в первоначальную форму целой рыбы. Сделать по бокам небольшие и неглубокие надрезы.
Фольгу протереть подготовленным соусом выложить на неё рыбу и тоже промазать соусом. Завернуть в фольгу, старайтесь, чтобы фольга плотно к рыбе не прижималась! Выложить заготовки на лист и выпекать в разогретой духовке минут 30-40.
Очень вкусно получается! Поверьте, готовить её гораздо быстрее, чем я описывала! Приятного аппетита!

----------


## marina 64

Простите, пробовала выставить фото, но никак не могу!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Простите, пробовала выставить фото, но никак не могу!


Ссылка неправильная.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*замечательная темка!!!!!!!!!* :Ok: 

*обязательно приму участие, 
как только сделаю фото кулинарного "творения".* :Yes4:

----------


## Millana

Супер вкусная "Овощная лазанья"!!! Попробуйте,не пожалеете.  [IMG]http://*********su/426775.jpg[/IMG] Берем молоденькие кабачки, нарезаем вдоль не очень тонко,обваливаем в муке+соль+перчик молотый.Печень куриную +добавить лук репчатый,морковь, потушить в растительном масле до готовности на медленном огне. Затем собираем лазанью овощную.Смазать форму, затем слой кабачков, слой печени с морковью и луком, можно слой порезанных свежих помидор(можно без них),слой тертого сыра и так далее все слои.Их может получиться и 2 и 3 и 5, зависит от формы и ингредиентов. Верхний слой - кабачки.Сверху залить заливкой: 2 яйца +150 молока+ соль+перец, все взбить.Как зальете заливкой, сверху посыпьте сыром и в духовку на 180-200 градусов 30-40 минут. Я вообще с лазаньями не дружу, так как считаю,что это блюдо для профессионалов(отварить правильно листы из теста, соус бешамель и т.д), я люблю готовить,что попроще. Эту лазанью я готовила уже ооочень много раз и не разу не пожалела, гости долго гадаю из чего сделана эта вкуснятина, а в следующий раз просят приготовить еще.Только 1 совет, не заменяйте куриную печень на свиную(мне не понравилось, получается жестковато,хотя на любителя,  с куриной нежненько). Все оригинальное-просто!!!Приятного Вам аппетита!!![IMG]http://*********su/399124.jpg[/IMG]

----------

